# Latest Dickin Medal recipient



## Shec (26 Feb 2010)

> Dog of war: British Labrador fetches award for bomb-sniffing work on Afghan front lines
> Published: Wednesday, February 24, 2010 | 10:32 AM ET
> Canadian Press Raphael G. Satter, THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> LONDON - A perky British Labrador whose bomb-sniffing exploits helped save lives in Afghanistan was decorated for canine courage in a ceremony at London's Imperial War Museum Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2010)

Posted here (reply #1038).


----------

